# platy fry not swimming



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

hey my platy gave birth to 6 fry in a breeder tank, she popped out what looked liked a bunch of unhatched eggs and 2 out of the 6 fry were doa


the 4 remaining fry are not swimming, they're just laying on the bottom of the tank but they are alive, they were born about 8 hours ago and im just wondering if this is normal for fry


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this a young platy? If so, it sounds as though she went through some trauma and threw premature fry. Livebearers are free swimming at birth and they should not be motionless in the trap. These fry will probably succumb to the grim reaper.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ya its a young platy, and her first batch but now none of my fish should be going through any trauma because my wifes cat is now officially gone


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

update: i moved all the survivors to my "baby tank" a 10g planted aquarium split 50/50 for my soon to be pond goldfish and any baby fish that appear in my 30g. all four survivors (1 disappeared in the baby tank) and the three remaining are still alive, but still not doing much swimming, 1 of them (the brighter colored of the 3) is swimming fine now but only swims on occasion and the other 2 just lay there on the bottom and try and swim without much success if the albino cory's (baby tank maintenance crew) comes near them


----------

